# Does a premium, ad-free vi-control exist?



## Cdnalsi (Feb 16, 2022)

I'm relatively new, and love the place, but sometimes especially at night some of the flashing white ads bother my eyes.

So I was wondering is there a paid version or a subscription or something to get rid of the ads?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kuusniemi (Feb 16, 2022)

The ads are the thing that keep this place running.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Feb 16, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> I'm relatively new, and love the place, but sometimes especially at night some of the flashing white ads bother my eyes.
> 
> So I was wondering is there a paid version or a subscription or something to get rid of the ads?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


There is not, but we try to keep the 'flashy' ads to a minimum. 
I think I see the one you're talking about though... hopefully we can encourage that advertiser to "soften" their visual approach and be more dark-theme friendly.


----------



## Cdnalsi (Feb 17, 2022)

Jdiggity1 said:


> There is not, but we try to keep the 'flashy' ads to a minimum.
> I think I see the one you're talking about though... hopefully we can encourage that advertiser to "soften" their visual approach and be more dark-theme friendly.


Thanks for letting me know. Yeah there are a couple of them that are really bright and flashy and don't really fit the dark theme.

Cheers!


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 17, 2022)

I allow ads on the site because as someone noted it keeps the site running, but an ad blocker does work, so you could just make limited use of one while reading late night.


----------



## poly6 (Feb 17, 2022)

You could always buy an ad that is just blank black banner. Consider it your premium fee. If you can convince enough people to do the same, presto, fewer bright and flashy ads!!!! 

(Sorry....)


----------



## Crowe (Feb 17, 2022)

I generally despise ads but I've never really minded most of the ones on here. The animated ones are pretty annoying though, I'll agree to that.


----------



## Ivan M. (Feb 17, 2022)

Do you know that there was a good chance for Google to destroy online ad industry? Larry Page hated it, and wanted a change, but management was against it. And I guess Larry didn't care enough to push it through, like other products. Everything good that Google made was thanks to Larry, the management opposed everything (street view for example, and Larry bought Android in secret and set it up as a separate company as far as possible from Google management). Management hinders innovation, they just want to milk the cow.
A very interesting history:








The Untold Story Of Larry Page's Incredible Comeback







www.businessinsider.com


----------



## Getsumen (Feb 17, 2022)

As others have said an adblocker works. If you need an adblocker uBlock origin is quite a solid one (Don't get it confused with many of its copycats / fakes such as uBlock)


----------



## Double Helix (Feb 17, 2022)

Not that anyone asked me, but AdBlock is also quite efficient:




But I generally do not mind the ads on VI-Control


----------



## arafaratanran (Feb 17, 2022)

I don't mind the flashy ads! But I think it's really dull that all the ads are about virtual instruments ... booooring! What about some YouPorn ads in between as other forums use? That would give the stressed out sound designer some well deserved distraction from boring work!

All work and no play make Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play make Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play make Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play mike Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play make Jack a dull boy.
All work end no play make Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play make Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play meke Jack a dull boy.
All work and no play make Jack a dull boy.
...


----------



## timbit2006 (Feb 17, 2022)

I really hope more sites sign up for Brave's BAT ad block system. As a user you get an ad-free experience without the guilt and you can also even pay much more than the average in tips if you happen to have extra money to contribute to your favourite sites. Personally I'd gladly pay a subscription fee for an ad free internet so Brave is the perfect solution.


----------



## aeliron (Feb 17, 2022)

Kuusniemi said:


> The ads are the thing that keep this place running.


Yes, for some here, the ads are also the main thing! Have to know the new thing that's pulling at the heartstrings ... and pocketbook strings!


----------



## ptram (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm happy there are many ads, since this is what fuels this web site and forum (in addition to the donation of generous customers). Since they are also ads for very nice sound libraries, I also like to click on them!

Paolo


----------



## chillbot (Feb 17, 2022)

I kind of come here just for the ads. It's like when you're a kid drooling over the toy catalog at christmas time.


----------



## wst3 (Feb 17, 2022)

chillbot said:


> I kind of come here just for the ads. It's like when you're a kid drooling over the toy catalog at christmas time.


I remember the Sears Wishbook!!!


----------



## Trash Panda (Feb 17, 2022)

Isn't VI-C just one big interactive ad?


----------



## YaniDee (Feb 17, 2022)

I have no problem with the ads . They have introduced me to new products , developers, and sales. Plus, I understand that maintaining a web site requires money..I do have an Ad Blocker, and maybe because of that I don't see anything that irritates me. It would irritate me to pay a subscription to be here!


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 17, 2022)

wst3 said:


> I remember the Sears Wishbook!!!


Oh man, the Sears and Radio Shack catalogs were memorized each year, lol. Back when catalog was spelled catalogue. Got my first electric guitar from the Sears catalogue, an $84.95 copy of a triple sunburst Strat w/white pickguard and a maple neck (ha, try compressed plywood…October 1978, the good ol’ days). It was cheap but I loved it. Terrible legatos though.


----------



## PaulieDC (Feb 17, 2022)

I’m confused, nothing new… aren't all of the ads on here for companies directly related to this insane lovable world of music composition? Don’t we want that? I actually wanted to check out ScoreClub the other day, so I refreshed the page a couple times and there it was on the top banner. Talk about convenient. They’re not ads, they’re randomly visible shortcuts to what we will eventually will spend our money on anyway, at some given point of earth history.


----------



## Nigel Andreola (Feb 18, 2022)

Cdnalsi said:


> Thanks for letting me know. Yeah there are a couple of them that are really bright and flashy and don't really fit the dark theme.
> 
> Cheers!


Switching from the dark mode theme to the light mode theme helps a lot on the eyes. There's a little toggle button that looks like a lightbulb in dark mode and a moon in light mode. Clicking on that, switches the mode.


----------

